# Went garage sales today...



## gloo (Apr 30, 2011)

and found (1) 6 gallon carboy, 2 primary fermenters, tubing and about 24 bottles for 20.00$.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice score for sure!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome and it was probably a true Mexican 6 gallon Carboy.


----------



## jtstar (Apr 30, 2011)

nice job this means you have to start a new batch of wine to break in that new carboy


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 1, 2011)

I went too, but all I found was an old 8mm movie camera, some steel stakes for the garden, and a vintage boat cushion. 

I did see a carboy sitting on someone's step, so I snuck over there to check it out. It had a huge hole cut in the side so that they could stuff fake vines and twinkly lights in it. I almost cried at the waste of a good carboy.


----------



## Tom (May 1, 2011)

Nice SCORE !


----------



## grapeman (May 1, 2011)

I replied to an e-mail last week from a former LHBS owner. She asked for $50 for all. I got two primaries. One 3 gallon carboy, four 5 gallon carboys and five 6 gallon carboys. That is an average of $5 per carboy and two primaries to boot. Then she delivered them. Needless to say she got a nice bottle of wine as appreciation.


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2011)

7.9 g primaries Rich?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 1, 2011)

Way to go Rich!


----------



## gloo (May 1, 2011)

jtstar said:


> nice job this means you have to start a new batch of wine to break in that new carboy



You're absolutely right!  Now if only I can make up my mind on which one I should try next.


----------



## ibglowin (May 1, 2011)

Good score for the $$$!


----------



## Flem (May 1, 2011)

Nice Score.


----------



## gloo (May 1, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> I went too, but all I found was an old 8mm movie camera, some steel stakes for the garden, and a vintage boat cushion.
> 
> I did see a carboy sitting on someone's step, so I snuck over there to check it out. It had a huge hole cut in the side so that they could stuff fake vines and twinkly lights in it. I almost cried at the waste of a good carboy.



Well the people that sold me the 2 primaries,tubbing and bottles said they also had a carboy but someone bought it to use it has a piggy bank. Really!!! If you want a large bank then why not use a water bottle?! So I almost got another carboy.


----------



## gloo (May 1, 2011)

grapeman said:


> I replied to an e-mail last week from a former LHBS owner. She asked for $50 for all. I got two primaries. One 3 gallon carboy, four 5 gallon carboys and five 6 gallon carboys. That is an average of $5 per carboy and two primaries to boot. Then she delivered them. Needless to say she got a nice bottle of wine as appreciation.



Wow amazing deal!


----------



## grapeman (May 1, 2011)

Wade E said:


> 7.9 g primaries Rich?


 

Yep they are. A bit small, but I can always use them for small batches in the busy season.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 1, 2011)

nice find!


----------



## BobF (May 2, 2011)

I use a 7.9g primary for all juice batches and mist kits ...


----------



## grapeman (May 2, 2011)

BobF said:


> I use a 7.9g primary for all juice batches and mist kits ...


 

They work well for normal kits. When I said they are a bit small, for me a small batch is fermented in a 32 gallon Brute since I have a small commercial winery.


----------



## BobF (May 2, 2011)

grapeman said:


> They work well for normal kits. When I said they are a bit small, for me a small batch is fermented in a 32 gallon Brute since I have a small commercial winery.


 
I think I remembered that ... My reply was mainly for Wade's benefit. 32g = small. Wow!

My largest fermenter is 10g. I split 6g batches of grape and other high fruit batches between the 10 and the 7.9 to get a final 6g.

I *think* it would be neat to do a small commercial venture, but I'm afraid the fun would go away.


----------



## SarahRides (May 3, 2011)

Jealous!! My husband wants to borrow one of my carboys to try brewing beer.......which means I have to give one up for a little while. :-( (I think he just wants me to give up my addiction for a little while  ). I'm thinking about buying another one and just not telling him. What he doesn't know won't hurt him!


----------

